# Forum???



## shadowpain1691 (Jun 2, 2015)

Is it just me ? Or is there a setting? I use the app for iOS, when I click any topic to read a thread....it goes to it then high speed scrolls to the bottom. So I have to manually scroll up to the top to see the 1st post in that topic. Is there a way to stop that so I can start at the 1st & read my way down???


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I use the app for Android 99% of the time and when I click on a thread it takes me to the most recent unread post. 

I believe if you go to the forum from your Web browser and go under the settings you can change the way the thread is viewed.


----------



## shadowpain1691 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah that's what it does to me, thank u I'll have to check that settings out


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------

